# Help with Messaging



## THRILLHO (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm currently running CM7.2 and I use Handcent for my texting. Recently it's been force closing a lot, and I think that it is due to the fact that in one conversation thread there are over 30,000 messages. It's also been causing the stock messaging app to do the same. I've tried to delete that thread, but every time I try it just force closes. I've attempted to clear the data for Handcent, uninstall and reinstall the app, but nothing has worked. Any suggestions as to how I can get rid of that thread so I can get my messaging back on track? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wally19 (Jun 10, 2011)

Delete the whole messaging database. Let it recreate it upon a reboot. You will lose all your messages though.

/data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/

Delete the 3 files starting with mms.

Then in :

/data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/app_parts/

Delete all the files.

Reboot phone.

Remember you will lose all messages.

Walter


----------



## THRILLHO (Jul 24, 2011)

wally19 said:


> Delete the whole messaging database. Let it recreate it upon a reboot. You will lose all your messages though.
> 
> /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/
> 
> ...


Thanks, that did the trick!


----------

